# ISO Tomato Powder Ideas



## LadyCook61 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just got some Tomato Powder, planning to use it in sauces, soup, whatever else might taste good with a boost of tomato flavor. Any ideas what else to use it for ?

I tried the tomato powder this morning. I sprinkled some to red bliss potatoes that I was cooking as home fries.  I also added some dried shallot and onion powder to the fries.  It turned out delicious.


----------



## JillBurgh (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmm, never heard of it. How about sprinkling it in some garlic oil with dried herbs for bread dipping? I'd probably put it on my pizza, too!

Keep us updated on what you use it for.

PS pretty kitty


----------



## pdswife (Mar 12, 2008)

I love tomatoes in my scrambled eggs...maybe a little of this powder to add a little bit more tomato taste?


----------



## smag (Mar 12, 2008)

Can you mix the tomato powder with water to make paste ?
How about mixing it with some bread dough to make tomato flavored bread..
or mix it with some cream cheese to make a spread


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 12, 2008)

smag said:


> Can you mix the tomato powder with water to make paste ?
> How about mixing it with some bread dough to make tomato flavored bread..
> or mix it with some cream cheese to make a spread


I am planning to try it with my bread dough , right now it is proofing, after it proofs I will add some of the powder before baking it.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 12, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I love tomatoes in my scrambled eggs...maybe a little of this powder to add a little bit more tomato taste?


maybe, I hate ketchup on eggs, so I don't know how that will taste with the powder.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 12, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Hmm, never heard of it. How about sprinkling it in some garlic oil with dried herbs for bread dipping? I'd probably put it on my pizza, too!
> 
> Keep us updated on what you use it for.
> 
> PS pretty kitty


 
I got it here    Tomato Powder

thanks for the compliment on my cat Snowy. He is a sweetheart.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 12, 2008)

Have never heard of it, bet it would come in handy though.


----------



## Caine (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd sprinkle it inside my shoes to give my feet a tomato-like fragrance at the end of the day. Beats the parmigiano reggiano fragrance they get now.


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 19, 2008)

Many of my ripe tomatoes get sliced and placed in my dehydrator.  It gives me sun-dried tomatoes, a nice chip snack, or I grind into a powder.  I've never compared the powder to the commercial version.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought some at the Spice House last weekend and it's really fantastic.

Such a deep tomato flavor.

I made salad dressing with it and it was delish.  Can't wait to experiment with it!


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 7, 2008)

I`v been using it for years here, it goes well in Bread dough, and also with onion/garlic powder and salt in a bag to shake home made natchos or tortila chips in whilst their still warm.
great on potato wedges as the shake mix too.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 7, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I just got some Tomato Powder, planning to use it in sauces, soup, whatever else might taste good with a boost of tomato flavor. Any ideas what else to use it for ?
> 
> I tried the tomato powder this morning. I sprinkled some to red bliss potatoes that I was cooking as home fries. I also added some dried shallot and onion powder to the fries. It turned out delicious.


I make this powder myself. Whenever I blanch and peel tomatoes, I save the skins and put then in a dehumidifiar or smoke them on my BBQ. Then I run them through my spice grinder (an older coffee grinder).

This powder is quite bitter, which is one of the reasons I think many recipies called for skinless tomatoes. I use them on many salads and side dishes for variety in flavoring.

I like this spice, if it can be called that. Yes, the smoked ones are really wonderful.


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 7, 2008)

Caine said:


> I'd sprinkle it inside my shoes to give my feet a tomato-like fragrance at the end of the day. Beats the parmigiano reggiano fragrance they get now.


Caine, "you is bad", hahaha. Which Chinatown?


----------

